# Huge Snake!



## Jim (Feb 28, 2007)

I guess it was electrocuted!

Look at thse teeth!


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 28, 2007)

Holy Crap!!! I would not like to be on the buissness end of that guy.


----------



## Icefisher15 (Feb 28, 2007)

wow, i really hope i never run into one like that...


----------



## MARINE0341 (Mar 1, 2007)

look at the size of it's stomach! Looks like it just ate something.

Man I hate those things! It's all the Discovery channels fault!


----------



## Jim (Mar 1, 2007)

MARINE0321 said:


> Man I hate those things! It's all the Discovery channels fault!




LMFAO! :mrgreen:


----------



## kentuckybassman (Mar 1, 2007)

Yo jimmyt, are you the one that snapped this picture? If you did, where in the world was it and is that thing dead? {hope so} :shock:


----------



## Jim (Mar 1, 2007)

No that was not me! Are you kidding. Im heavy but I bet I woud run a 3 minute mile if I even remotely saw one of those.  

I'll find the link where it came from!

I sent you a PM


----------



## Jim (Mar 1, 2007)

Here is a link to the story!

https://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/fencesnake.asp


----------

